

One Laptop Per Child: Vision vs. Reality (Communications of ACM) - dantheman
http://cacm.acm.org/magazines/2009/6/28497-one-laptop-per-child-vision-vs-reality/fulltext

======
dantheman
I was always impressed by the grand scope of the project, but throughout it I
never understood how it could happen. I would personally consider it a success
-- when you shoot for the stars and only make it to the moon you've still
accomplished something great.

